# I used a Hot Wheels charger to replace a missing bumper



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

The rear bumper of my AFX '71 Charger has been missing since my brother gave it to me in '79.I was in K-Mart yesterday and found a Hot wheels '71 Charger that had chromed plastic bumpers that looked like they would fit the AFX Charger.I cut the plastic chassis away and the bumper was a perfect fit.Now I may paint the tail light lenses clear red.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

NeatO :thumbsup: -ain't Hotwheels Great, there are so many useful bits on them for us H.O. slotters  as well as there are quite a few HW with Plastic bodies that can be converted for Slot use.
FWIW, I'm a Vendor at an Indoor Flea Market/Antique Mall and one of the items I stock are HotWheels


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i LOVE doing that. i've done it with a few, works pretty good even when the bumpers had to be narrowed... Tjet Cougar and Fairlane come to mind...

--rick


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Thats cood to know. I've got a Cougar that I need the front and rear bumpers and the glass for. Just curious will the front bumper from the Hot Wheels Charger fit the AFX body also? I've got a couple of those that need both front and rears.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TGM2054 said:


> Thats cood to know. I've got a Cougar that I need the front and rear bumpers and the glass for. Just curious will the front bumper from the Hot Wheels Charger fit the AFX body also? I've got a couple of those that need both front and rears.


When I get home I'll try to find the pics of the Cougar I did--I used both bumpers and the glass. It required a bunch of diddling, and it sure wasn't gonna fool any collectors, but that wasn't the intent anyway. It made for a great little runner, but I traded it away to a guy who was a big Cougar fan...

Edit: I used the HW Fairlane Thunderbolt bumper on an Aurora Fairlane by narrowing it too. Wasn't perfect, but it looked fine if you weren't a collector. I had it that way for years, finally put the right bumper on it about a month ago when I found one at a show...

--rick


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

PLus the fact they cost a little over a dollar is nice too!


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

That car looked pretty hot without a bumper actually. Real stock car chic.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Pics of the Cougar project.

Before:



















After:



















I don't remember exactly now, and I can't tell from the pics, but I'm pretty sure the bumpers had to be narrowed by cutting them in the middle and filing away till they were the right width. (edit: although now that i look, that rear one looks like it was okay the way it was... maybe i just had to trim the outer edges of the taillights? 

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice conversion!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'll second NTX's sentiments...*

Nice job on both accounts. Very resourceful summa gums you both are too. Like'n the Cougar especially. The colors and details just work for me. If I saw that at a show... I'd snag it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Well I be dipped...*

I started thinking and remembered I had a Kitty too. Mine had the glass and bumps so I was lucky, but check this out. Kinda the same color and decal stylings as Rick's, and oddly enough even the number is the same...










Great minds thinking alike ! ! :wave:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Great save on the WO Couger !!!

Neal:dude:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup: Great save on the WO Couger !!!
> 
> Neal:dude:


I'm going to have to get to work on both of mine. Great save! And thanks for the info.


----------

